

Technical details of the MIT Tetris hack: Source code included - lyricdoshi
https://github.com/mitrisdev/d54/

======
lyricdoshi
An article showing photographs of some of the hardware and explaining how they
did it: <http://tech.mit.edu/V132/N22/tetris.html>

